# St. Faith



## Mr Brightside (Nov 22, 2005)

Seems Wightlink are having major problems with St. Faith.

Can anyone shead any light on what's happening? From what was supposed to be a couple of days out for repair is turning into a week.

Then St. Clare breaks down leaving just two ships! It's back to 1983-1986 timetable! Seems they need St. Catherine after all.


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

Mr Brightside said:


> Seems Wightlink are having major problems with St. Faith.
> 
> Can anyone shead any light on what's happening? From what was supposed to be a couple of days out for repair is turning into a week.
> 
> Then St. Clare breaks down leaving just two ships! It's back to 1983-1986 timetable! Seems they need St. Catherine after all.


it has been said that both ships need engine rebuilds and the st faith has to have her passenger cert renewed but i thought these ships had three or four engines i cant imagine they all want attention .but wightlink are running three ships tomorrow and sunday so we will see which one appears .also i notice st catherine ais has been turned off .


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

breezer10 said:


> it has been said that both ships need engine rebuilds and the st faith has to have her passenger cert renewed but i thought these ships had three or four engines i cant imagine they all want attention .but wightlink are running three ships tomorrow and sunday so we will see which one appears .also i notice st catherine ais has been turned off .


wightlink are down to a one boat operation on pompey to fishbourne at present only st cecilia working.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

St Helen was withdrawn today as she was running on two engines and struggled in the swells coming into Portsmouth at midday today. Watched her crossing and listened on Channel 11. The tender Albion stood by to see her in.


----------



## breezer10 (Jun 5, 2009)

Stevo said:


> St Helen was withdrawn today as she was running on two engines and struggled in the swells coming into Portsmouth at midday today. Watched her crossing and listened on Channel 11. The tender Albion stood by to see her in.


thanks for the info stevo dont always get time to listen to the radio .wondered why her crossing took so long


----------

